# Nephilites



## Gabassmaster (Dec 6, 2010)

What do you guys know about them??? im not too familiar with it........ I know some claim they are "angel half breeds" but i just don't believe that. which i could be wrong so if yall know set me straight here cause i have been callin alot of folks crazy for believing this.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 6, 2010)

Read Jude.  Mentions them there.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 6, 2010)

Were you speaking in reference to Genesis chapter 6?


Increasing Corruption on Earth
1When man began to multiply on the face of the land and daughters were born to them, 2the sons of God saw that the daughters of man were attractive. And they took as their wives any they chose. 3Then the LORD said, “My Spirit shall not abide ina man forever, for he is flesh: his days shall be 120 years.” 4The Nephilimb were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of man and they bore children to them. These were the mighty men who were of old, the men of renown.

5The LORD saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every intention of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. 6And the LORD was sorry that he had made man on the earth, and it grieved him to his heart. 7So the LORD said, “I will blot out man whom I have created from the face of the land, man and animals and creeping things and birds of the heavens, for I am sorry that I have made them.” 8But Noah found favor in the eyes of the LORD


Is this what you are talking about?

If so, Like RJ suggested read Jude carefully as well as 2nd Peter chapter 2.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny it talks about them being MEN and nothing about Angels............HMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> Were you speaking in reference to Genesis chapter 6?
> 
> 
> Increasing Corruption on Earth
> ...





yes thanks


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> Funny it talks about them being MEN and nothing about Angels............HMMMMMMMMMMM



thats what i said but you know how some people make verses sound wrong


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

The fallen angels had human women and the offspring were Nephilim,  giant's  or very large people that were super human men of renown.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 7, 2010)

How did spirit beings have sex with human beings ??  Scripture says " that which is flesh is flesh and that which is spirit is spirit"... Don't see anywhere where this would be possible.....


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

What happened to Jesus mother???
 Son's of God are angels that had human women.
 If it said Son's of man they would have been human.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 7, 2010)

And it came to pass, when men began to multiply on the face of the earth, and daughters were born unto them, 

   2 That the sons of God saw the daughters of men that they were fair; and they took them wives of all which they chose. 

   3 And the LORD said, My spirit shall not always strive with man, for that he also is flesh: yet his days shall be an hundred and twenty years. 

   4 There were giants in the earth in those days; and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bare children to them, the same became mighty men which were of old, men of renown. 

   5 And God saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every imagination of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. 

   6 And it repented the LORD that he had made man on the earth, and it grieved him at his heart. 

Looks like God's talking about men in verse 3..... Never read anywhere where angels were called " the Sons of God "....


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 7, 2010)

apoint said:


> What happened to Jesus mother???



A Divine miracle ??  Or did it happen more often ?? If so where is it in scripture ??  Seems someone is reading a lot into a little... I have been warned about trying to build a Doctrine on a verse or two !!!


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

You just need to read it for what it says.
 Son's of God are fallen angles.


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> And it came to pass, when men began to multiply on the face of the earth, and daughters were born unto them,
> 
> 2 That the sons of God saw the daughters of men that they were fair; and they took them wives of all which they chose.
> 
> ...



 In red, God is talking about men who are the nephilim and regular humans also. All flesh.


----------



## apoint (Dec 7, 2010)

Gen 6:4
Numbers 13:33


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 7, 2010)

Still don't see anything about angel have relations with women..... Only that MEN were not staying Godly and mixing with the UNGODLY............ Same problem throughout the OT


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 7, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> Still don't see anything about angel have relations with women..... Only that MEN were not staying Godly and mixing with the UNGODLY............ Same problem throughout the OT



There is no reference in the Hebrew Bible to Angels being the sons of God, As The NT reads ,"to which of his angels did he said you are my son ?" and my reply is to None.
Of Course these verses have cause many a controversy due to the translators not sticking to the Hebrew meanings, The Genesis account calls them Bene Elohim and so does Job Chapter one.
It was general knowledge to the Old Jewish sages that other creatures were called Bene Elohim , the angels are never called Bene Elohim, It is Enoch who writes about the Bene Elohim and their role in Chapter 6 and how they were held in a special place just for them.
It Enoch who visits them in this chambers of Prison and urges them to Worship Elohim Once again.
These were special beings created by God besides the Angels, we find references in Revelation to the Living Creatures , these are not angels and the Author does not mention them as Angels but rather special beings whom God loves dearly.

They might appear as men do with flesh and bones but not human.

Those who Study in Christian Churches are taught that Anything coming from heaven Must be in the Rank of Angels, apparently this is not so ,according to the Jewish Sages.
By The Way It is not Nephilites but The Word in Hebrew is Nephilim.


----------



## apoint (Dec 8, 2010)

Main article: Nephilim
[edit] Second Temple Judaism
See also: Second Temple Judaism
In 1 Enoch and Book of Jubilees the Genesis 6 text was developed into a complicated mythology of fallen angels. The 2nd century BC Book of Enoch turns the "sons of God" into fallen angels, referred to as Watchers, who came to earth and had children with human women, resulting in a race of half-angel, half-human beings known as the "Giants" (Nephilim).[citation needed] The view is found in Philo[14] and in Josephus Antiquities 1:73 (or 1:3.1)[15].

However not all Jews accepted the angelic interpretation of Genesis 6. Rabbi Shimeon ben Yochai pronounced a curse on any Jew teaching the Enochite interpretation, and, later Trypho the Jew[16] rejected the interpretation. This was followed by Rashi and Nachmanides. Some commentators[17] on Luke 20:34-36 believe that Jesus was also familiar with the Enochic interpretation, and can be counted with Shimeon ben Yochai, since Jesus rejected that angels could marry and in the same passage equated the "sons of God" with humans.

[edit] Early Christianity


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

The part that is hard for me to understand is the fallen angels were followers of the devil right??? and the devil was cast out of heaven because he did not like the humans so why would the angels (who didnt like the humans) mate with them???


----------



## apoint (Dec 8, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> The part that is hard for me to understand is the fallen angels were followers of the devil right??? and the devil was cast out of heaven because he did not like the humans so why would the angels (who didnt like the humans) mate with them???



Hold on brother Bass. The devil was thrown out of heaven because he wanted to be like the most high God Allmighty, and some of the angles went with him.
 The angles wanted the women the same as we do.
 They nice to look at and scratch your back.


----------



## apoint (Dec 8, 2010)

I just read the "complete Jewish Bible" and it reads very much like the King James. So as far as the Nephilim are considered, they were giants in the land... Also.In Job 1:6. Sons of God{ angles} came before God { in heaven} with Satan...
 Job 2:1 again, Sons of God {angles}.
 Job 38:7 Sons of God.
 Daniel 3:25 again explained.
 Hebrews 13:2 Again, Angles like men. 
 Numbers13:33 Saw the Nephilim who were giants, and we looked like grasshoppers....
  Also angles have always been masculine figures.
 More than enough info here to be sure that the Sons of God are angles, and the Nephilim are 1/2 breed giants....................


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 8, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> The part that is hard for me to understand is the fallen angels were followers of the devil right??? and the devil was cast out of heaven because he did not like the humans so why would the angels (who didnt like the humans) mate with them???



It was a Macabre plan By Azazel (Satan) If he could mix the human race with DNA from other beings, then the human race would become contaminated that way and the Messiah Could not be born.

Again People confuse the term Angel as all heavenly beings as angels and spirits only, The term in Hebrew is Malak , simply meaning" Messenger"That term can be use and apply to anyone who carries a message from God, Case and Point a pastor is a "Malak" Note the letters of Christ to the Churches in Revelation and how it starts to the Angel of the Church of Sardis or Philadelphia ,etc etc. Meaning to the shepperds or Pastor of the Church of"""""""""".


----------



## apoint (Dec 8, 2010)

Quoting the, "Complete Jewish Bible". Job 1:6  It happened one day that the sons of God came to serve Adoni, and among them came the adversary satan...
  This is in heaven. Who is in heaven? At this time Angles and among them Satan.
 Hebrews 13:2 But dont forget to be friendly to outsiders, for in so doing , some people, without knowing it, have entertained angels.
           So sometimes angels, sons of God, look just like people.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

apoint said:


> Quoting the, "Complete Jewish Bible". Job 1:6  It happened one day that the sons of God came to serve Adoni, and among them came the adversary satan...
> This is in heaven. Who is in heaven? At this time Angles and among them Satan.
> Hebrews 13:2 But dont forget to be friendly to outsiders, for in so doing , some people, without knowing it, have entertained angels.
> So sometimes angels, sons of God, look just like people.



Thanks Apoint.. i talked to my preacher about this last night and he pulled out that same verse haha but yes he believes the way  you do on this subject


----------



## apoint (Dec 9, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Thanks Apoint.. i talked to my preacher about this last night and he pulled out that same verse haha but yes he believes the way  you do on this subject



 Your welcome Bass, I have read all points of view on this subject and that is the most likely answer.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 10, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xCk4VMTGme4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xCk4VMTGme4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 10, 2010)

com on fritz, we want to here more


----------



## apoint (Dec 10, 2010)

I think it says somewhere that Satan has power over the air.
Its been said that  Perhaps the Sasquatch is linked to the UFO's .
 I will put my head on the chopping block by saying I have personally seen strange unearthly craft in the sky, and unexplained things in the mountains.
  I say this in all seriousness.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 10, 2010)

A,
we are surrounded by crafts and beings and devils and spirits and angels. this is a spirit world. we are spirit beings living in a tent.  i dont think anyone read the article but the "Placebo by Howard Pittman" that i posted recently was a great article on just what the 'unseen' world is like.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 10, 2010)

a great book i have on the subject is called ALIEN ENTITIES  by  LESTER SUMRALL. great read


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 11, 2010)

There are things going on around us all the time we do not see. Several times in the Word it speaks of seeing behind that veil, here is one here that comes to mind.

2nd Kings 6:15 When the servant of the man of God rose early in the morning and went out, behold, an army with horses and chariots was all around the city. And the servant said, “Alas, my master! What shall we do?” 16 He said, “Do not be afraid, for those who are with us are more than those who are with them.” *17 Then Elisha prayed and said, “O LORD, please open his eyes that he may see.” *So the LORD opened the eyes of the young man, and he saw, and behold, the mountain was full of horses and chariots of fire all around Elisha.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 11, 2010)

hey and don,t forget:

Ezekiel 1:4-28 (King James Version)

 4And I looked, and, behold, a whirlwind came out of the north, a great cloud, and a fire infolding itself, and a brightness was about it, and out of the midst thereof as the colour of amber, out of the midst of the fire. 

 5Also out of the midst thereof came the likeness of four living creatures. And this was their appearance; they had the likeness of a man. 

 6And every one had four faces, and every one had four wings. 

 7And their feet were straight feet; and the sole of their feet was like the sole of a calf's foot: and they sparkled like the colour of burnished brass. 

 8And they had the hands of a man under their wings on their four sides; and they four had their faces and their wings. 

 9Their wings were joined one to another; they turned not when they went; they went every one straight forward. 

 10As for the likeness of their faces, they four had the face of a man, and the face of a lion, on the right side: and they four had the face of an ox on the left side; they four also had the face of an eagle. 

 11Thus were their faces: and their wings were stretched upward; two wings of every one were joined one to another, and two covered their bodies. 

 12And they went every one straight forward: whither the spirit was to go, they went; and they turned not when they went. 

 13As for the likeness of the living creatures, their appearance was like burning coals of fire, and like the appearance of lamps: it went up and down among the living creatures; and the fire was bright, and out of the fire went forth lightning. 

 14And the living creatures ran and returned as the appearance of a flash of lightning. 

 15Now as I beheld the living creatures, behold one wheel upon the earth by the living creatures, with his four faces. 

 16The appearance of the wheels and their work was like unto the colour of a beryl: and they four had one likeness: and their appearance and their work was as it were a wheel in the middle of a wheel. 

 17When they went, they went upon their four sides: and they turned not when they went. 

 18As for their rings, they were so high that they were dreadful; and their rings were full of eyes round about them four. 

 19And when the living creatures went, the wheels went by them: and when the living creatures were lifted up from the earth, the wheels were lifted up. 

 20Whithersoever the spirit was to go, they went, thither was their spirit to go; and the wheels were lifted up over against them: for the spirit of the living creature was in the wheels. 

 21When those went, these went; and when those stood, these stood; and when those were lifted up from the earth, the wheels were lifted up over against them: for the spirit of the living creature was in the wheels. 

 22And the likeness of the firmament upon the heads of the living creature was as the colour of the terrible crystal, stretched forth over their heads above. 

 23And under the firmament were their wings straight, the one toward the other: every one had two, which covered on this side, and every one had two, which covered on that side, their bodies. 

 24And when they went, I heard the noise of their wings, like the noise of great waters, as the voice of the Almighty, the voice of speech, as the noise of an host: when they stood, they let down their wings. 

 25And there was a voice from the firmament that was over their heads, when they stood, and had let down their wings. 

 26And above the firmament that was over their heads was the likeness of a throne, as the appearance of a sapphire stone: and upon the likeness of the throne was the likeness as the appearance of a man above upon it. 

 27And I saw as the colour of amber, as the appearance of fire round about within it, from the appearance of his loins even upward, and from the appearance of his loins even downward, I saw as it were the appearance of fire, and it had brightness round about. 

 28As the appearance of the bow that is in the cloud in the day of rain, so was the appearance of the brightness round about. This was the appearance of the likeness of the glory of the LORD. And when I saw it, I fell upon my face, and I heard a voice of one that spake.


King James Version (KJV)


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 14, 2010)

Iv'e seen some very very strange things that i cannot explain.... i believe the devil will show anyone anything to get their mind away from the Lord..... like for ex: if a lost man seen a UFO he would be more interested in studying that than the bible.... I dont believe there are aliens but that dosent mean people havnt actually seen somthing like that, that wasnt rreal.


----------



## apoint (Dec 14, 2010)

I can only tell you what I know, and God created all things in the universe.


----------

